# El "me prestan"



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

*"Mineral del me Prestan"*

Estimados todos,

Les comento que el sábado pasado fui con algunos amigos y otras personas que no conocía al Chico, Hidalgo.

Salimos temprano del DF rumbo al Chico, llegamos como 9:30 yo calculo y comenzamos a rodar desde el pueblito, subiendo por camino de pavimento luego por concreto y finalmente por camino ancho de terracería.

La primera parada fué en Peña del Cuervo, donde pudimos disfrutar una vista inmejorable, luego seguimos subiendo unos minutos más a "Cruz del *****" o algo así y ahí comienza la vereda de bajada. Esa vereda, inmejorable, realmente nunca había visto ni rodado una vereda igual, realmente no está técnica (salvo por los switchbacks) pero está muy rodable toda, además que está larguísima y muy bien trazada (dicen que costó 1 millón de pesos por km).

Al terminar la vereda tomamos otra que no está tan padre pero igual le añade un poco de placer al recorrido.

Regresamos al pueblo y comimos para regresar más tarde que pasó una llovia tremenda que causó muchos accidentes en la carretera.

La rodada no pasa de 20 kms, creo que realmente valdría la pena terminar de hacer una vez la vereda principal, para subir y hacerla nuevamente, así no creo que el recorrido pasara de unos 33 kms.

Bueno, espero que cuando puedan, vayan, realmente vale MUCHO la pena. Ojalá en otros lugares hubieran lugares así o el gobierno los hiciera.

Fotos? no llevé cámara, pero Gerardo sí y ojalá las pudiera subir. :thumbsup:

saludos

Marco


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Esa es una buena rodada, por lo general nosotros empezamos arriba y bajamos a Cruz del ***** por la terraceria, de ahi hacemos las verdas de descenso y salimos nuevamente al camino de terraceria, volvemos a subir a Cruz del ***** y hacemos nuevamente la vereda hasta volver a salir a terracería, y volvemos a subir, pero ahora a peña del cuervo y de ahi bajamos a dos aguas (esta sección esta muy fregona y técnica).

No se cuanto sea esa ruta en total pero si te deja bastante amolado.

Curiosamente el fin de semana fui al chico y a la zona de huasca donde vi mucha actividad ciclista (yo no rodé). El domingo hice el hike de dos aguas a peña del cuervo, es el mismo trail de bajada en bici y se veía fenomenal!!! extremadamente técnico solo que habia un tronco tirado como a medio camino en una sección que corta el flow; y lástima por que está enseguida de un buen drop. Realmente recomendable ese segmento.

En fin, el Chico tiene muchas rutas padres para rodar (o hacer hikes), realmente uno de mis lugares favoritos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Muy buen lugar*

Caray , cada vez que mencionan que fueron a rodar a El Chico , me dan más ganas de volver a entrar a esa zona de Hidalgo , ir por El Chico y sus alrededores es una experiencia muy agradable , en lo personal me acomodo mejor en El Chico con mi bici de largo recorrido y entrando por la zona sur en la mañana y saliendo ya cansado horas más tarde .

Que bueno que tenemos lugares tan deseados como El Chico y que los amigos bikers nos den tan buena información de ese lugar antes cerrado, inaccesible e impenetrable y ahora abierto para la satisfacción de los bikers .

Para rodar bien, divertirse y hacerla gacho en El Chico es importante ser un biker duro, fuerte y recio para poder darle batalla a El Chico.

Le pido una disculpa a quien se haya sentido molesto.

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Se te olvido mencionar la resistencia. Es basica para el buen disfrute del chico mas aun si piensas pasar un dia completo ahí.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Se te olvido mencionar la resistencia. Es basica para el buen disfrute del chico mas aun si piensas pasar un dia completo ahí.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tienes toda la razón y además aunque no me gusta mucho hay que aceitar o lubricar muy bien la bichi .

Por cierto por aquí tenemos el cerro del Zapo que junto con El Chico forman ese paraíso del mountain bike llamado el Chico - Zapote ........

Y todo por culpa de Psycho que nos dio el tema

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

jajajajaja TLB tus dos ultimos posts son los mejores que he leido por estos lares.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Bola de nacos!!! ja ja. La verdad están muy buenos sus posts. 

saludos


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

the last biker said:


> Por cierto por aquí tenemos el cerro del Zapo que junto con El Chico forman ese paraíso del mountain bike llamado el Chico - Zapote ........


Mejor aún, si lo juntas con el Nevado de Toluca, se forma un Raspado de Chico Zapote, de lo mejor para el MTB en cualquier lugar del mundo ;-)

...Para aquellos malpensados que lo crean así, no, no es albur.

Por otro lado, El Chico es realmente disfrutable. Estuve ahi hace 2 semanas y salimos del albergue alpino y tomamos singletrack a partir del campamento Los Cedros (si mal no recuerdo). De ahi ruedas un par de Kms y tomas vereda otro par. De ahi es como 8Kms de singletrack muy disfrutable, eso si como con 4 arboles atravezados que mis skills no dan para 'bunnyhoppear' porque son como de 60 cms mas sus ramitas :-\

Un día de lluvia y granizo a medio trail para disfrutar y otro soleado para darle a todo lo que da, ya pasado el día de recon.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Sí, igual ahora nos tocaron varios troncos atravesados en el Chico, yo la verdad no soy muy valiente y como a eso no le entro, preferí hacerme a un lado 

Saben para qué se me antoja el Chico? para llegar un sábado temprano, rodar y en la tarde conocer el pueblito y al día siguiente hacer otra rodada o conocer los alrededores. (Aclaro, esta segunda parte ya no tuvo albur así que ni le busquen ja ja).

Podríamos organizar una rodada ahí todos nosotros, ¿como ven?, y hasta podríamos invitar a Doccoraje para que nos platique de unos frenos que no tiene, no conoce, no sabe su precio, no sabe si es el delantero o trasero, si vienen con rotor, no sabe su desempeño, no tiene fotos, eso sí, sin albures por favor 

saludos!!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

jaja. vas! yo me apunto a explorarte el chico. y de paso podemos ir a un pueblito de hidalgo a rodar. 

para cuando? no se como esta el clima por esa zona (nublado y caliente?) por aquello de que no nos sorprendan las lluvias.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Bueno pues este sábado el clima estaba muy bien, todos rodamos sólo con jersey pero cuando estábamos comiendo se soltó una lluvia impresionante que duró más de una hora. 

Creo que con llevar una chamarra ligera y comenzar a rodar a las 9 am el domingo ya la hicimos y si llegamos el sábado, hacer una ruta más corta para que no terminemos tarde y nos agarre la lluvia en la montaña. 

Podríamos hacerla de este sábado en 8, ¿como ven?, así The Last Biker y los demás que vengan de otros lugares tienen más tiempo para organizarse. 

De igual forma, hay que reservar en el hotel en que nos vayamos a quedar. 

Podemos ir a comprar unas donas con pelos de coco que Jack siempre me presta para comprar al medio día.

saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

me late todo (menos lo de las donas) jaja.

este sabado al parecer voy a hacer la nevado-valle, asi que el siguiente me queda apenas al puro gis.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> me late todo (menos lo de las donas) jaja.
> 
> este sabado al parecer voy a hacer la nevado-valle, asi que el siguiente me queda apenas al puro gis.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jack & Psycho , éste mensaje es en serio , va sin ningún doble sentido , en caso de que así lo sientan lo saco de inmediato del foro .

Para comenzar con todo gusto asumo la posibilidad de ir al Chico , nada mas denme las diferentes opciones , van a querer sábado y domingo o nada mas domingo ? si no me quieren dar las opciones pues entonces denme las fechas.

Si todo sale bien , después podemos organizar salidas por Querétaro , Metepec, Chilpancingo , Culiacán , Zacatepec y Cacahuamilpa .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

yo prefiero un dia, por aquello de las responsabilidades familiares (aka "mandil"), pero igual me adapto...

eso si, avisen con tiempo.

saludos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Por lo que veo se hará de un día pues el mandil de mis amigos está muy cañón y les pegan, aunque les comento que la idea sería que fueran con las esposas para que sí pudieran quedarse el fin. 

Por mi parte, yo sí me voy a quedar la noche del sábado. 

TLB, tu siempre tan acomedido y siempre me agarras la delantera, ya te dije que dejes de jugar con eso pero siempre tienes lo pelado en la boca. En su momento yo te dije que te iba a bautizar al chiquito cuando me dieras la oportunidad pero al ver tu sol fruncido y tus pocos modales, ya se me quitaron las ganas. 

Te voy a resumir el plan: Llegar el sábado temprano y hacer una rodada y después comer con toda la bola que vayamos. En la tarde podríamos salir a conocer o caminar por los alrededores. 
El domingo podríamos rodar alguna de las rutas que conocen y después visitar los prismas basálticos y regresar cada quien a su casa. 

Yo estoy dispuesto (no digo abierto) para cuando ustedes gusten. 

Podría ser el sábado y domingo 27 y 28 de agosto o el próximo.

Los que puedan quedarse el fin completo, excelente, los que no, no importa porque al menos sí rodaríamos todos juntos un día.

Alguien conoce hoteles en el Chico?

saludos


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Yo me quede en el hotel El Paraiso, el lugar donde se encuentra enclavado le hace honor a su nombre. La ubicaciòn es excelente para iniciar y terminar la rodada, justo antes del pueblo. Los precios accesibles y las habitaciones bastante descentes.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

jajajajaja!!!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola Ritopc, ¿tendrás los datos del hotel?

gracias


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

No los guarde, pero como bien se dice "google is your friend".


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Tienes toda la razón. Aquí está:

Hotel El Paraiso
Ecoturístico de Lujo 26 habitaciones Carr. Pachuca km 19 Mineral del Chico
Mineral del Chico, Hidalgo (771) 715-5654 al 59
01-800-822-6111 
www.hotelesecoturisticos.com.m
950 pesos por noche.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

ecoturistico de luxe? chale...

no hay algo asi como bed&breakfast? 

no veo la necesidad de pagar por amenidades que no voy a disfrutar. despues de una rodada de todo el dia nomas quiero darme un baño y hecharme a dormir, buscaré otra opcion.

saludos!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

JackStephen said:


> ecoturistico de luxe? chale...
> 
> no hay algo asi como bed&breakfast?
> 
> ...


Aqui hay otras...

Hoteles en Mineral del Chico, Hidalgo, México.

Yo las veces que he ido ha sido un solo dia, asi que no puedo sugerir alguno.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Aqui hay otras...
> 
> Hoteles en Mineral del Chico, Hidalgo, México.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Perfecto, el nombre entonces era "Mineral del Me Prestas".

Marco, edita el titulo del post, asi TLB no te va a andar especulando nada.

Saludos!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Estimados, 

En relación al nombre del chico, préstenme atención por favor, ofrezco una disculpa por mi error, ya lo modifiqué, al menos en el primer post ya se vé el cambio. 

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

Para no tener dudas , me eché un clavado haciendo profundas investigaciones en el nombre del mentado lugar del Chico , existen códices que aseveran que tiene dos nombres anteriores al de Mineral unos es : Tepixcoloyotl el Chico , éste exquisito nombre se remonta a la época prehispánica cuando Moctezuma regresaba a casa y saludaba a alguna de sus esposas con tan sublime frase.....y el otro que encontré es Tecojoringo El Chico que según dicen se debe a lo que sintió Hernán Cortés cuando se agachó sin querer queriendo junto al árbol de la Noche Triste y andaba por ahí un compatriota raza de bronce medio jarioso ...

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

Pues cuando quieras venir TLB, con arturo salimos desde pachuca hacia mineral del chico cada domingo son unos 50 km pero la parte que todos conocen (mejor conocido en pachuca como el balam), es solo una pequeña parte de los que es la ruta la verdad cuando quieran venir no se van a arrepentir.


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

y lo mejor de todo no les cobramos por la guia jajaja bueno una cerveza siempre es aceptada


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

acvdo said:


> Pues cuando quieras venir TLB, con arturo salimos desde pachuca hacia mineral del chico cada domingo son unos 50 km pero la parte que todos conocen (mejor conocido en pachuca como el balam), es solo una pequeña parte de los que es la ruta la verdad cuando quieran venir no se van a arrepentir.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tocayo , te agradezco la atención , ya he estado por allá pero nada como rodar con quien conoce bien la zona .

SE supone que vamos a ir este fin ( o el otro ? ) unos cuantos representantes de este distinguido foro , pero si no entonces yo te caigo con unos compas de aquí de Camotelandia, te aviso por PM

Estamos en contacto.

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

acvdo said:


> y lo mejor de todo no les cobramos por la guia jajaja bueno una cerveza siempre es aceptada


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¿ Cómo una cerveza ? mínimo un six-pack por piocha ja ja ja

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

perfecto me avisan si vienen como les comento nosotros vamos cada fin, saliendo desde pachuca vale la pena de verdad


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ¿ Cómo una cerveza ? mínimo un six-pack por piocha ja ja ja
> 
> ...


imagina te con un six por cabeza ya no termino la rodada y mejor me quedo bebiendo jaja


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Yo estoy puesto, pero por cuestiones de logistica parece que solo podré ir el domingo para regresarme ese mismo día. mi objetivo principal es conocer el singletrack que todo el mundo comenta, asi que prefiero guardar las energias para ese recorrido, y dejar la ruta pachuca-mineral del me prestas para otra ocasión.
saludos


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

mañana les paso el recorrido en gps por si lo quieren hacer despues la verdad es recomendable de tiempo de 3 a 4 horas lo realizan eso si hay que considerar que saliendo de pachuca los primeros 13 km son pura subida.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, yo me apunto con mucho gusto. 
Sólo falta que digan si quieren ir en sábado o domingo para que yo me organice porque pretendo llevarme un bizcochito para quedarme el fin por ahí y conocer otros lugares, además del Chico. 
Un favor muy grande, podríamos organizarlo para el fin de semana del 3 y 4 de septiembre? es que ahora es final de quincena y ando pobre, además que otros amigos no pueden este fin. 

saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Umm...fail!

Cómo así mi Marco?

Yo estoy apuntado para este fin, no prometo nada los siguientes.

Si no ya será en otra oportunidad.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> porque pretendo llevarme un bizcochito para quedarme el fin por ahí y conocer otros lugares, además del Chico.
> Un favor muy grande, podríamos organizarlo para el fin de semana del 3 y 4 de septiembre? es que ahora es final de quincena y ando pobre, además que otros amigos no pueden este fin.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Alguien va a rodar este domingo proximo a El Chico? Si no, agradeceria informacion de cómo llegar al famoso singletrack, mi idea es llegar el domingo por la mañana, darle unas cuantas vueltas y despues turistear por ahi para regresar por la tarde al DF.
ACVDO, si me puedes mandar un MP con información te lo agrdaecería.

Saludos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Pues yo propongo el fin del 3 y 4 de septiembre, así ya pagaron y sobre todo que varios amigos quieren ir y no pueden este fin. 

El punto es ver quienes pueden ir ese fin o en cual se animan. 

Last Biker, tu puedes cualquier fin? Acvdo tu también? Gerardo creo que sí puede y hay que ver si Jack puede. 

Ya al menos somos 5-6 para ese fin, más los amigos de Acvdo. 

saludos


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

yo puedo este fin sabado y domingo, el proximo solo podria domingo. pero el dia que quieran esta bien, igual y hay quien puedo los dos fines.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Me late el domigo 4 de septiembre, así llego un día antes con calma y rodamos a gusto el domingo. 
Last Biker, tu puedes?

saludos


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

JackStephen said:


> Alguien va a rodar este domingo proximo a El Chico? Si no, agradeceria informacion de cómo llegar al famoso singletrack, mi idea es llegar el domingo por la mañana, darle unas cuantas vueltas y despues turistear por ahi para regresar por la tarde al DF.
> ACVDO, si me puedes mandar un MP con información te lo agrdaecería.
> 
> Saludos


mas facil mandame un mensaje cuando vengas para pachuca y le damos desde aqui, si vienes con alguien que se lleve tu auto al chico en el single tardas aprox 40 min en salir y del chico como 30 en llegar a la entrada de cualquier forma yo voy cada domingo mi cel es 7711293317 para los que gusten


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Me late el domigo 4 de septiembre, así llego un día antes con calma y rodamos a gusto el domingo.
> Last Biker, tu puedes?
> 
> saludos


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3, 4 de sep SI PUEDO .


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

quien viene este fin para organizarnos este fin puedo sabado y domingo
en en post anterios deje mi cel por sialguien viene


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

¿Entonces que pasó para el 3 y 4 Sep?
¿Alguien piensa ir para allá? Igual y me animo a echarme un rondín.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Mucho blah blah y poco pedal. Yo fui la semana pasada, sospechaba que para este fin tampoco iban a poder...

Yo el domingo voy a hacer la vuelta del Axosco, por si alguien gusta.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

JackStephen said:


> Mucho blah blah y poco pedal. Yo fui la semana pasada, sospechaba que para este fin tampoco iban a poder...
> 
> Yo el domingo voy a hacer la vuelta del Axosco, por si alguien gusta.


Ja ja, cálmate mi Lance Armstrong!!! si a ti ni te dejan quedarte un fin de semana porque te pegan!!! ja ja.

Yo llevo semanas diciendo que sí puedo. Si varios se animan, yo sí voy. Nos lanzamos desde el sábado para rodar el domingo no Jack?

saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

negativo, el sabado tengo un evento social y el domingo ruedo localmente para sacar a mi vieja, que ya me la mienta porque nada mas yo ruedo.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, por cierto ¿quien dijo eso del "blah blah blah"? ja ja. 

yo sí estoy y sigo puesto pero realmente pienso que deberíamos ser al menos unos 5-6 para que echemos relajo y valga la pena.

saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

jajaja ok ok. yo dije blah blah respecto a la rodada del presta-matic. Por eso me adelanté en el viaje. De lo demás, cuando estés cazado entenderás.


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

Marco como ves organizarlo para el sábado 10 de septiembre??????????? seguro puede fernando y luis................más los que se quieran unir


----------

